# spectraply blanks



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I really want to try to make an awesome slingshot with spectraply, or something similar, but all I can find online are pen turning blanks. Where can I find spectraply boards at least 5" x 5" x 1/4"? Does such a thing exist?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I think Nathan at simple-shot does.....

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/diy?page=3

I'm with ya, bud. I want to try some, too!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Perfect! That's what I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Or just go for a whole panel from the supplier  I think Nathan's spectraply blanks are low on stock.

http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/spectra-panels/


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Or just go for a whole panel from the supplier  I think Nathan's spectraply blanks are low on stock.
> 
> http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/spectra-panels/


Thanks. I saw that after I ordered one of the Olive Shade Blanks from Simple-Shot (HURRY, ONLY 3 UNITS LEFT!). SS price also suits me a little better and I wanted something small just to try out. I will however keep http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/spectra-panels/ in mind for the next go round. I can certainly see doing a bunch of slingshots with this stuff. Looks so cool.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Ever seen this stuff...? expensive, but! .. http://www.rutply.com/index.html

the Dymondwood is beautiful! AND the "Stratabond" (the Blue/Gray gunstock on the front page is Stunning!!!)

I finally found where I can get a "sheet" of Baltic Birch 18mm ply, here in Aust.! 2400mm x 1200mm x 18mm AUD$188.00 !

Plenty of prototypes and sawdust in that piece!

DogBox


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I was lucky enough to pick up one of the Olive shade blanks awhile back. Awesome colors.

Have fun with that man. It's really cool stuff.


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

DogBox said:


> Ever seen this stuff...? expensive, but! .. http://www.rutply.com/index.html
> 
> the Dymondwood is beautiful! AND the "Stratabond" (the Blue/Gray gunstock on the front page is Stunning!!!)
> 
> ...


Where in Australia is that?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh yeah! It just came in! Now off to the planning stage. Gonna be a busy weekend...


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

What color is that? Looks slick


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

LVO said:


> What color is that? Looks slick


Olive Shade. And it should be big enough for slingshot and all the swells. 6" x 6" x 3/4"


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Creakyboy said:


> DogBox said:
> 
> 
> > Ever seen this stuff...? expensive, but! .. http://www.rutply.com/index.html
> ...


Not Australian... from Rutland, VI. USA...! is the Dymondwood.

For the Multiplex, the timberyard local here said he would get me a sheet if I wanted one [but then didn't say how much to get it here? unless

it came with his other deliveries?] Yeah, $188 a "24 by 12 sheet" !

I asked my mate at the "Joinery" here, and he said he could get it too. I didn't go into costs. He'd just given me a piece of Tasmanian Oak to

play with! Enough for three shooters! Plus I called in to the local "Flooring" place; they gave me about 5 foot of a "Bamboo" that I had never

seen before... One of the most beautiful pieces of "timber" I have ever seen!!! Could have fooled me it was "bamboo!" Looks nuthin' like it! More

like a Walnut grain. Just Stunning!

Any of these places will give you a bit of 'scrap' if you ask reasonably enough... as we are.

DogBox


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Ahh fair enough


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

On the lookout for material?


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Always


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I just made my first spectraply slinger and I LOVE the stuff but it does strike me as awfully soft. I've heard of fork breakages with it. anybody got experience?


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

I've made a couple of minis with spectraply, had a couple of forkhits on the tips and no problems so far, there is a video on Simpleshots youtube channel demonstrating its strength.However He does emphasize that you have to orient the grain vertically up the length of the slingshot as the grain runs the same way in all layers instead of being opposed like normal plywood/multiplex.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I was a little worried about grain so I decided to split-frame it. Here's what I've got so far. Still needs shaping and sanding and stuff.


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks awesome so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I LOVE spectraply so far. Just bought a couple boards from cuisineau (sp?). Should last me forever and will give me lots of chances to play with design (so I'm not just copying Bill's outlines over and over...)

I did faux-pas the green one by putting the grain across the forks. It's meant for light-duty so shrug, but I'll def make the gf a new with with properly aligned grain.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's some good work on those.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

...almost finished. Just a few more spots to work out.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful work TSM! All your searching, All your ideas coming together and now you have a WORK OF ART! A functional one!

You've brought out those colours really effectively! SOTM candidate? It's right up there!

Well done!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks so much! That's very kind of you to say.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks friggin' great!


----------

